# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Sofra e Shkencave Politike:

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje

Me kete teme dua te ftoj ne bashkebisedim anetaret e Forumit Shqiptar qe studjojne per shkencat politike, maredhenjet nderkombetare, politiken e jashtme, histori dipllomatike dhe te gjitha deget e tjera qe lidhen pergjithesisht me temat politike. Une per vete studjoj ne vitin e katert per "maredhenjet nderkombetare dhe organizatat nderkombetare" dhe do kisha shume deshire te bisedoj me kolege te fushes se shkencave politike. Disa tema te mundshme per bashkebisedim mund te ishin e ardhmja e ketyre shkencave, mundesite e punesimit qe ekzistojne per te dipllomuarit, gjendja e studimeve politike ne Shqiperi etj.

Pres me kenaqesi pergjigjet tuaja!!!
falemiNDERit

----------


## camorra

hei une tanipo studioi per shkenca politke ne itali si mendoni do kem nje pune une te vij ne shqiperi apo me mirre te rri ktu te gjej nje plakew dhe te bei dokumentat ,

----------


## blerito

kam shume kohe qe jam i izoluar nga jeta politike ne Shqiperi. Do te deshiroja te lezoja libra apo tekste mbi Shiperine, por nuk di ku mund ti gjej!

mund te me ndihmoni?

faleminderit













> perSHENDETje
> 
> Me kete teme dua te ftoj ne bashkebisedim anetaret e Forumit Shqiptar qe studjojne per shkencat politike, maredhenjet nderkombetare, politiken e jashtme, histori dipllomatike dhe te gjitha deget e tjera qe lidhen pergjithesisht me temat politike. Une per vete studjoj ne vitin e katert per "maredhenjet nderkombetare dhe organizatat nderkombetare" dhe do kisha shume deshire te bisedoj me kolege te fushes se shkencave politike. Disa tema te mundshme per bashkebisedim mund te ishin e ardhmja e ketyre shkencave, mundesite e punesimit qe ekzistojne per te dipllomuarit, gjendja e studimeve politike ne Shqiperi etj.
> 
> Pres me kenaqesi pergjigjet tuaja!!!
> falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

blerito reth gjendjes ne Shqiperi mund te gjesh tek tematika "lajme" e www.albasoul.com ku ke nje ser gazetash dhe revistash ne Shqip nga te cilat mund te informohesh. Gjithashtu po te germosh Forumin Shqiptar mund te gjesh shume tema qe te interesojne.
flm

----------

